# [RISOLTO] Problema Installazione Gentoo 2007.0

## Sw0rdmast3r

Salve, un saluto a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto su questo forum. Ho dei problemi per quanto riguarda l'installazione di gentoo 2007.0. Arrivato al punto dell'installazione nel quale spacchetta i pacchetti(scusate la ripetizione) per portage, si ferma e mi dice che l'installazione è fallita. Riporto qui installer.log ed installprofile.xml:

```
GLI: June 15 2007 22:30:42 - Gentoo Linux Installer version 0.5.4

GLI: June 15 2007 22:37:27 - Mounted mountpoint: /

GLI: June 15 2007 22:37:27 - Mounted mountpoint: /home

GLI: June 15 2007 22:54:43 - Exception received during 'Unpack stage tarball': CopyPackageToChrootError :FATAL: copy_pkg_to_chroot: Could not execute postinst for sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3

GLI: June 15 2007 22:54:43 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: June 15 2007 22:54:43 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 122, in run

    func()

GLI: June 15 2007 22:54:43 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 418, in unpack_stage_tarball

    self._portage.copy_pkg_to_chroot(pkg, True, ignore_missing=True)

GLI: June 15 2007 22:54:43 - File "/opt/installer/GLIPortage.py", line 241, in copy_pkg_to_chroot

    raise GLIException("CopyPackageToChrootError", 'fatal', 'copy_pkg_to_chroot', "Could not execute postinst for " + package)

GLI: June 15 2007 22:54:43 - GLIException: CopyPackageToChrootError :FATAL: copy_pkg_to_chroot: Could not execute postinst for sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3

```

```
<gli-profile>

  <kernel-build-method>genkernel</kernel-build-method> 

  <cron-daemon>vixie-cron</cron-daemon> 

  <verbose>False</verbose> 

  <domainname>localdomain</domainname> 

  − 

  <portage-snapshot>file:///mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-2007.0.tar.bz2</portage-snapshot> 

  <kernel-source>livecd-kernel</kernel-source> 

  <install-pcmcia-cs>False</install-pcmcia-cs> 

  <time-zone>UTC</time-zone> 

  <install-distcc>False</install-distcc> 

  <boot-device /> 

  <root-mount-point>/mnt/gentoo</root-mount-point> 

  <dynamic-stage3>True</dynamic-stage3> 

  <kernel-bootsplash>False</kernel-bootsplash> 

  <bootloader-mbr>True</bootloader-mbr> 

  <hostname>localhost</hostname> 

  <bootloader-kernel-args /> 

  <recommended-partitioning /> 

  <post-install-script-uri /> 

  <nisdomainname /> 

  <install-stage>3</install-stage> 

  <ftp-proxy /> 

  <stage-tarball /> 

  <bootloader /> 

  <root-pass-hash /> 

  <http-proxy /> 

  <rsync-proxy /> 

  <grp-install>True</grp-install> 

  <logging-daemon>syslog-ng</logging-daemon> 

  <kernel-config /> 

  <portage-tree-sync>snapshot</portage-tree-sync> 

  <kernel-initrd>True</kernel-initrd> 

  <yes-iam-sure>False</yes-iam-sure> 

  <mta /> 

  − 

- <mounts>

  <mount devnode="/dev/hdc6" mountopts="" mountpoint="" type="linux-swap" /> 

  <mount devnode="/dev/hdc8" mountopts="" mountpoint="/" type="ext3" /> 

  <mount devnode="/dev/hdc7" mountopts="" mountpoint="/home" type="ext3" /> 

  </mounts>

  <network-mounts /> 

  <etc-files /> 

  </gli-profile>
```

Grazie e ciao a tutti.

----------

## Tigerwalk

la stessa cosa era capitata anche a me quando sceglievo l'installazione con rete. Se invece sceglievo l'install. internetless, allora andava...

----------

## lavish

Ragazzi, quello che posso fare e' come detto in questo thread (da leggere per dettagli) di fare l'installazione manuale...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, quello che posso fare e' come detto in questo thread (da leggere per dettagli) di fare l'installazione manuale...

 

Infatti ho "vinto la paura" e risolto proprio così  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Sono arrivato alla compilazione del kernel, e vorrei utilizzare genkernel. Nell'handbook dice:

```
Ora copiare la configurazione del kernel del CD di Installazione nella directory dove genkernel si aspetta la configurazione di default per il kernel: 

Codice 16: Copia della configurazione del kernel del CD di Installazione

  # zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

   Compilare poi il kernel eseguendo genkernel all. Visto che genkernel compila un kernel che supporta quasi tutto l'hardware disponibile questa compilazione può essere un processo piuttosto lungo. 
```

Però:

```
(chroot) Knoppix / # zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

Devo eseguire direttamente genkernel all o c'è qualcosa che non va?

----------

## Tigerwalk

il CD di Gentoo è nel lettore? Ho visto che stai chrootando da Knoppix.

Secondo me potresti anche emergere i gentoo-sources e poi compilarli con genkernel.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ok, provo direttamente con la compilazione.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Uff...quando provo a dare genkernel all:

```
(chroot) Knoppix / # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 for x86...

mount: special device /dev/BOOT does not exist

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Making dependencies...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 for x86...

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

--

*

*

* InfiniBand support

*

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## Tigerwalk

hai creato una partizione di /boot? Se si, devi montarla

se non hai il kernel del CD almeno devi scaricarti i gentoo-sources, altrimenti che compili con genkernel?

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

ehm......veramente ho creato solo una partizione di root + una per /var....non credevo che /boot andasse separata...azz....devo rifare tutto da capo?

----------

## Tigerwalk

ti conviene avere una /boot separata.

Se rifai tutto, creala!

----------

## djinnZ

la /boot separata è una necessità solo nel caso si abbia un vecchio bootmanager.

Infatti in genkernel è un warning non un errore, per toglierlo basta andare in genkernel.conf e cambiare l'opzione apposita.

L'errore viene da una opzione del kernel che make oldconfig non riesce ad adattare.

```
(cd /usr/src/linux ; make mrproper) ; rm /etc/kernels/* ; genkernel kernel
```

se l'errore rispunta fuori o ti si è danneggiato genkernel, o usi un kernel non supportato, o non ho idea di cosa sia successo. A naso direi che hai fatto un downgrade del kernel.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

```
(chroot) Knoppix / # cd /usr/src/linux

(chroot) Knoppix linux # make mrproper

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/linux/version.h' for reading (No such file or directory)

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   include/config

  CLEAN   .config .config.old

(chroot) Knoppix linux # rm /etc/kernels/*

rm: cannot remove `/etc/kernels/*': No such file or directory

(chroot) Knoppix linux # genkernel kernel

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: kernel

* Linux Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Making dependencies...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* InfiniBand support

*

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: kernel

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

 :Shocked:   :Confused:  .......  :Shocked: 

 Una cosa...ma se adesso spegnessi il computer con la live di knoppix dovrei ripetere tutta l'installazione manuale da capo?

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ho provato genkernel all ma:

```
(chroot) Knoppix linux # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* InfiniBand support

*

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

--

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c: In function 'init_transmeta':

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c:12: warning: 'cpu_freq' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      fs/devpts/built-in.o

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o

  CC      fs/proc/mmu.o

  CC      fs/proc/task_mmu.o

fs/partitions/check.c: In function 'add_partition':

fs/partitions/check.c:389: warning: ignoring return value of 'kobject_add', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/partitions/check.c:392: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      block/elevator.o

  LD      security/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/core.o

  CC      block/ll_rw_blk.o

drivers/base/core.c: In function 'device_add':

drivers/base/core.c:514: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:519: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:523: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:525: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c: In function 'device_rename':

drivers/base/core.c:937: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/base/core.c:947: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      block/scsi_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/base/driver.o

  CC      drivers/base/class.o

  CC      block/noop-iosched.o

drivers/base/class.c: In function 'class_device_rename':

drivers/base/class.c:866: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      block/as-iosched.o

  CC      drivers/base/platform.o

drivers/base/platform.c: In function 'platform_bus_init':

drivers/base/platform.c:614: warning: ignoring return value of 'device_register', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      drivers/char/misc.o

  CC      drivers/input/ff-core.o

  CC      drivers/input/mousedev.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt_ioctl.o

drivers/input/mousedev.c: In function 'mousedev_connect':

drivers/input/mousedev.c:664: warning: ignoring return value of 'sysfs_create_link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.

Then build a kernel with module support enabled.

make: *** [modules] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

prova a vedere in /usr/src se hai i sorgenti e se hai il symlink linux ad essi

(dovresti trovare una directory che ha il nome del kernel ed una che si chiama linux)

[edit:]: 

```
The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.

Then build a kernel with module support enabled.
```

----------

## djinnZ

I sorgenti del kernel sono danneggiati, capita.

emerge -C gentoo-sources o quale hai installato.

rm -Rf /usr/src/linux* e ti ripulisci l'albero dei sorgenti

cancelli in /usr/portage/distfiles i tbz con il kernel e li riscarichi di nuovo.

```
USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

 o quale altro vuoi, crei il link /usr/src/linux.

Verifica la use perchè sono andato a memoria. oppure usi eselect o ti crei manualmente il link etc.

La guida non è che un elenco di operazoni da fare. Quindi spegni tranqulillo, torni in chroot e ricominci da dove hai interrotto.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ho provato a configurare il kernel manualmente....però adesso ho un'altro problema...quando avvio gentoo dal menù di grub mi dice:

```
Error 17:Couldn't mount the selected partition
```

posto grub.conf:

```
# Quale opzione viene avviata di default. 0 è la prima, 1 la seconda

etc.

default 0

# Quanti secondi attenedere prima di avviare l'opzione di

default.

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema

operativo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc7

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8 (rescue)

# Partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel o il sistema

operativo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc7 init=/bin/bb

# Le prossime tre righe vanno messe solo se si ha un dualboot con

Windows.

# In questo caso, Windows è in /dev/hdc2.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

dai cfdisk e posta la tabella delle partizioni

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

cfdisk non andava...ho utilizzato fdisk...cmq eccola:

```
Disk /dev/hdc: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1               1         255     2048256   12  Compaq diagnostics

/dev/hdc2   *         256        3750    28073587+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hdc3            3751        7296    28483245    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdc5            3751        4038     2313328+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hdc6            4552        4617      530113+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdc7            4618        7296    21519036   83  Linux

/dev/hdc8   *        4039        4551     4120641   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

/dev/hdc7 è la partizione dove ho installato gentoo( / ) mentre /dev/hdc8 è la partizione di /boot.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Un'altra cosa, se volessi ricompilare il kernel da capo(per esempio con genkernel),come dovrei fare per togliere questo che ho configurato io?

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ragazzi ho un altro problema....la live di knoppix non si avvia più! Mi dice:

```
 insmod: 'can't read /cdrom/KNOPPIX/modules/cloop.ko' I/O error
```

Potete aiutarmi?

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Allora...per quanto riguarda la live credo che il cd sia danneggiato quindi ho avviato ubuntu 7.04. Per quanto riguarda il bootloader ho installato LILO e riesce a caricare gentoo, se non fosse che arrivato ad un certo punto mi appare la scritta>

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: unable to mount fs on unknown-block(8,7)
```

Genkernel non ne vuole a che sapere di caricare quei moduli, quindi l'ho configurato manualmente. 

In attesa di una risposta.

Swordmaster.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Allora....finalmente sono riuscito a compilare il kernel con genkernel(a compilarlo, perchè l'ho configurato io con make menuconfig). Il problema stava nel file /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-2.6, da dove genkernel prendeva i dati per configurare e compilare il kernel. Ma come poteva...se nel file non c'era niente?  :Smile:   Cosi ho copiato il contenuto del file .config situato in /usr/share/linux nel file kernel-2.6. Adesso ho un altro problema(anzi 2): quando provo ad installare grub mi da il seguente errore:

```
ubuntu / # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

```

. Ubuntu mi riconosce i dispositivi come "sda", mentre knoppix come "hdc" ecc...  Se invece opto per lilo quando avvio gentoo arriva in un punto nel quale mi dice che /dev/sda7(dove c'è gentoo) non è un blocco per avviare il sistema(o qualcosa del genere), e mi invita a inserire la partizione dove risiede root.

Come posso risolvere? Spero che mi rispondiate.  :Very Happy: 

Ciao.

----------

## Scen

[WARN]

Invece di continuare ad inserire messaggi, sarebbe meglio modificare il tuo ULTIMO messaggio, inserendo le nuove informazioni (altrimenti se andiamo avanti così la discussione diventa chilometrica, e assomiglia anche ad un monologo). Leggi le Linee Guida per maggiori dettagli.

[/WARN]

Riguardo all'errore che ricevi in fase di montaggio di root, le cause possono essere molteplici:

Non hai abilitato il supporto al tuo controller dei dischi fissi (improbabile, se hai utilizzato Genkernel)

Non hai abilitato il supporto al filesystem utilizzato per la partizione di root (improbabile, se hai utilizzato Genkernel)

Il file di configurazione del bootloader non è corretto

Per i punti 1 e 2 controlla attentamente la configurazione del kernel, per il 3 postaci il contenuto del file di configurazione del tuo bootloader.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Innanzitutto scusami per la mia insistenza con i messaggi, la prossima volta modificherò il contenuto dell'ultimo mess. Ecco lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/sda             # Installa LILO nel MBR

prompt                    # Dà possibilità di selezionare un'altra

delay=50                  # Aspetta 5 secondi prima di avviare il

default=gentoo            # Passato il timeout, avvia la se

# Per utenti che hanno usato genkernel

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# Le due righe seguenti sono necessarie solo per un dualboot con

# In questo caso, Windows è in /dev/hda6.

other=/dev/sda2

  label=windows

```

Questa è la tabella delle partizioni:

```
  cfdisk 2.12r

                             Unità disco: /dev/sda

                        Size: 60011642880 bytes, 60.0 GB

              Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 7296

    Nome        Flag       Tipo di parTipo FS          [Etichetta]    Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    sda1                    Primaria  Compaq diagnostics                2097,45

    sda2        Avvio       Primaria  W95 FAT32 (LBA)                  28747,36

    sda5                    Logica    W95 FAT32                         2368,89

    sda8        Avvio       Logica    Linux ext3                        4219,57

    sda6                    Logica    Linux swap / Solaris               542,87

    sda7                    Logica    Linux ext3                       22035,53 

```

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Ho avuto un problema simile e l'ho risolto, guarda questa discussione, in particolare gli ultimi post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559397.html

ti posto anche il mio grub.conf magari può aiutarti:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd1,1)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=LABEL=lacie quiet init=/linuxrc udev doscsi 

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8
```

come puoi vedere la mia /root ha una LABEL, ossia lacie. Vedi di impostare una label per la tua /root ed inseriscila in grub.conf scrivendo root=LABEL=etichetta_che_dai

ciao

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Grazie per il consiglio Tigerwalk(e grazie anche a coloro che ti hanno aiutato in quel post), diciamo che, nonostante alcuni errori del kernel gentoo e gnome si avviano normalmente....ma c'è un problema. Vorrei avere fbsplash, in modo che non si vedano tutte quelle scritte all'avvio. Solo che quando avvio gentoo mi dà lo stesso errore sopra riportato, ovvero:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: unable to mount fs on unknown-block(8,7)
```

Posto grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 real_root=LABEL=gentoo  quiet udev doscsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Se invece l'initrd è quello di genkernel gentoo si avvia normalmente(naturalmente vengono aggiunte le opzioni root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 init=/linuxrc), inoltre ho anche provato solo con root=/dev/sda7 ma è lo stesso.

C'è qualche modo per risolvere?Grazie.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Alla fine ho risolto questo problema, e credo che per questo topic possiamo concludere, grazie a tutti continuate cosi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

